# Yadkin Archery Tomorrow



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

pops1 said:


> Who all is gonna be at Yadkin tomorrow?? Just hope the weather is nice!


I'll be there!


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Not me*

Too cold for me. Y'all have fun shooting in the cold.


----------



## PAUL PUGLISI (Dec 21, 2002)

I think I will put together a rig and come on out...


----------



## pops1 (Jul 13, 2009)

LoneEagle0607 said:


> Too cold for me. Y'all have fun shooting in the cold.


Too cold????? You gotta be kidding!!! :mg:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

LoneEagle0607 said:


> Too cold for me. Y'all have fun shooting in the cold.


Can't believe it - drive 3 hours (each way) "just" to shoot with you and you spent the morning wrapped up in a blanket.



PAUL PUGLISI said:


> I think I will put together a rig and come on out...


Great meeting you Paul and even greater knowing that you're back to shooting Field again.



pops1 said:


> Too cold????? You gotta be kidding!!! :mg:


Guess she wasn't kidding. She sure missed a good time, didn't she.

Here are the scores - will get them posted to the web sight a little later. Congrat to Tim on a new PB at his own range!

BTW: At least 27% of the Free Style shooters were using Archer's Mark. 

Yadkin Field Archery Results - 3/27/10 28 Field

AMFS
Jerry Dubree 531
Leonard Hayes 522
Vincent Fogarty 518
Paul Puglisi 518
Leonard Thompson 513
Steve Carson 511
Pat Sargeant 504
Mark Cousineau 490
Don Knight 475
Darrell Clapp 253 (14 Targets)

SMFS
Lee Peedin 521
Vernon Rhinehart 500
Mac Jones 497

Young Adult
Joe Tilley 452

Youth
Luke Knight 415

AMBHFS
Tim Eaton 531


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*great shooting*

Sorry I didn't make it but it was too cold for my female bones:sad:

Great scores and good turn out.

Congrats to Prag and Tim on their PB's.


----------



## PAUL PUGLISI (Dec 21, 2002)

If u didn't show up u missed a great day... It was great to meet everyone and thanks Prag for the B Stinger test drive.
Pug


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Had a great time. Was a little cool in the AM, but I had my sweatshirt off by the 2nd half...

good meeting new field shooters (and returning ones) and getting a chance to see some old friends again...

Wish I would have shot better, but considering the year I had last year, It's a start. Add back in a preemie and a couple bad targets, and I didn't have too bad a day...


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

psargeant said:


> Had a great time. Was a little cool in the AM, but I had my sweatshirt off by the 2nd half...
> 
> good meeting new field shooters (and returning ones) and getting a chance to see some old friends again...
> 
> Wish I would have shot better, but considering the year I had last year, It's a start. Add back in a preemie and a couple bad targets, and I didn't have too bad a day...


Not bad, you Carowhiner's are letting prag make you all his biznatches. LOL

Great shooting OLD MAN way to keep those youngen's in check. You get much better your going to have to move north just to stay with guys in your own skill level.

Come to think of it, yeah after last year that is a good start Sarge, keep it up, and see ya in a few weeks.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

BOWGOD said:


> Not bad, you Carowhiner's are letting prag make you all his biznatches. LOL
> 
> Great shooting OLD MAN way to keep those youngen's in check. You get much better your going to have to move north just to stay with guys in your own skill level.
> 
> Come to think of it, yeah after last year that is a good start Sarge, keep it up, and see ya in a few weeks.


Add back in the 3 brain fart targets and a 0 when my release fired too quick on a 15 yarder and it wasn't a bad score at all. Especially after the nightmare that was last year..

I Just need to work on minimizing the "bad targets" and I'll be in good shape. i actually shot some really good groups and some really good targets, just need more consistency...And to stop trying so darn hard...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> Add back in the 3 brain fart targets and a 0 when my release fired too quick on a 15 yarder and it wasn't a bad score at all. Especially after the nightmare that was last year..
> 
> I Just need to work on minimizing the "bad targets" and I'll be in good shape. i actually shot some really good groups and some really good targets, just need more consistency...And to stop trying so darn hard...



Ah, just tell it like it is - after the first 3 targets I had you and Carson so intimidated that you both just wanted to get it over with. :tongue:

J/K - really enjoyed shooting with both of you again - finally. But you should have stuck around, Carson & I went another 14. Actually we didn't shoot, just walked with Tim's group.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Oh wait, maybe it was the first 4 targets


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

No, now that I think about it, it was the first 5 targets.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> No, now that I think about it, it was the first 5 targets.


:tongue::bartstush::nyah:

It was good to see you again prag...


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Ah, just tell it like it is - after the first 3 targets I had you and Carson so intimidated that you both just wanted to get it over with. :tongue:
> 
> J/K - really enjoyed shooting with both of you again - finally. But you should have stuck around, Carson & I went another 14. Actually we didn't shoot, just walked with Tim's group.





pragmatic_lee said:


> Oh wait, maybe it was the first 4 targets





pragmatic_lee said:


> No, now that I think about it, it was the first 5 targets.


See Sarge, he's clearly suffering from Alzheimer's, and he still laid the smack down of all of you FS shooters. 
You guys need to start researching retirement homes with archery facilities for Prag lol.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

BOWGOD said:


> See Sarge, he's clearly suffering from Alzheimer's, and he still laid the smack down of all of you FS shooters.
> You guys need to start researching retirement homes with archery facilities for Prag lol.


No retirement home, Tim has an old travel trailer in the woods between targets 3 & 4 - I'm just going to retire there. And Jarlicker has already agreed to push me around in a wheel chair at DCWC.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> No retirement home, Tim has an old travel trailer in the woods between targets 3 & 4 - I'm just going to retire there. And *Jarlicker* has already agreed to push me around in a wheel chair at DCWC.


But who is going to push him...???


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> But who is going to push him...???


Why do you think I keep trying to buddy up to Alex? :wink: (That's Sarge Jr to those of you that don't know).


----------



## jtmoney (Jan 14, 2009)

*Jt*

Yes i had fun with all you guys at the shoot, just wont to get back up on shooting in get my scores up.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

psargeant said:


> But who is going to push him...???


Joe seems to have aged very well:wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

BOWGOD said:


> Joe seems to have aged very well:wink:


Joe has lost a lot of weight, but he sure don't look anything like that! :tongue:


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

I enjoyed shooting with, and meeting, you guys. It's a fun time up at Yadkin. I just wish I hadn't embarrassed myself. But that's what you get when you suck (I *EMPHASIZE* this one), have an arrow with a fletch that has a hole in it and didn't know it, have a fletch that was almost completely unglued and didn't know it, have a bow setup that's too light, have the wrong stab installed, have a peep height issue, and don't have the arrows in play that you intend to shoot longterm. All of that has been fixed now except I'm still waiting on the arrows to get here so I can resight the bow, so I can't use these excuses anymore. And I kind of liked having them all as backups. 

I'll get there, though. Or quit ! And you don't want me to do that, because then you won't have a 3Der to laugh at. 

Looking forward to the next time and making amends. :wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

TANC said:


> I enjoyed shooting with, and meeting, you guys. It's a fun time up at Yadkin. I just wish I hadn't embarrassed myself. But that's what you get when you suck (I *EMPHASIZE* this one), have an arrow with a fletch that has a hole in it and didn't know it, have a fletch that was almost completely unglued and didn't know it, have a bow setup that's too light, have the wrong stab installed, have a peep height issue, and don't have the arrows in play that you intend to shoot longterm. All of that has been fixed now except I'm still waiting on the arrows to get here so I can resight the bow, so I can't use these excuses anymore. And I kind of liked having them all as backups.
> 
> I'll get there, though. Or quit ! And you don't want me to do that, because then you won't have a 3Der to laugh at.
> 
> Looking forward to the next time and making amends. :wink:


Dang,
With all those excuses, you might want to consider moving to VA. 

Great meeting you and enjoyed walking the course and watching you shoot. Now start making plans for 04/10 at DCWC.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Why do you think I keep trying to buddy up to Alex? :wink: (That's Sarge Jr to those of you that don't know).


I knew there had to be a reason:wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> I knew there had to be a reason:wink:


I just like seeing the kids out doing things with their fathers. Like a friend of mine says: "You were making memories". :darkbeer:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Got that right...Little Sarge is starting to show some interest now too...

Going to be dragging both of them along before too long...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> Got that right...Little Sarge is starting to show some interest now too...
> 
> Going to be dragging both of them along before too long...


A "bow caddy" for both of us. :wink:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> A "bow caddy" for both of us. :wink:


Now you're talking...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> Now you're talking...


Just got a call from Jarlicker. He wanted to hear all about Sat. I gave him the scores and he said: "You mean Sarge shot a 504 with his recurve". He was so proud of you. Sorry, but I had to tell him what you were shooting. :wink:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Just got a call from Jarlicker. He wanted to hear all about Sat. I gave him the scores and he said: "You mean Sarge shot a 504 with his recurve". He was so proud of you. Sorry, but I had to tell him what you were shooting. :wink:


If I ever shoot a 504 with the 'curve I'll be pretty happy. 

That score should have been better (at least a 509)...I really felt like I shot better than that...


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*glad you shot field*



TANC said:


> I enjoyed shooting with, and meeting, you guys. It's a fun time up at Yadkin. I just wish I hadn't embarrassed myself. But that's what you get when you suck (I *EMPHASIZE* this one), have an arrow with a fletch that has a hole in it and didn't know it, have a fletch that was almost completely unglued and didn't know it, have a bow setup that's too light, have the wrong stab installed, have a peep height issue, and don't have the arrows in play that you intend to shoot longterm. All of that has been fixed now except I'm still waiting on the arrows to get here so I can resight the bow, so I can't use these excuses anymore. And I kind of liked having them all as backups.
> 
> I'll get there, though. Or quit ! And you don't want me to do that, because then you won't have a 3Der to laugh at.
> 
> Looking forward to the next time and making amends. :wink:


Sorry I missed seeing you but glad you made it out to shoot field. You're already hooked


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*wheelchair*



BOWGOD said:


> Joe seems to have aged very well:wink:


Notice "Jarlicker" has big all terrain wheels on his chair for navigating the range:wink:


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

BOWGOD said:


> Joe seems to have aged very well:wink:


I didn't know they made 4 wheel Segway's


----------

